# Pfd



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

does anyone recommend a PFD for yakin???


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Lotus Mild Water, lots of mesh and very comfortable.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

EDIT - I'll shut up now.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damnit jeff... say what u was goin to


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

is there anything a lil cheaper?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

MTI Adventurewear Freefall or if you want to go really cheap (which I wouldn't - not on a PFD), Extrasport. About $40, not really comfortable, but better than no PFD at all. Good hunting.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

get ya some foam, duct tape on yer arms an waist....


shoot you can go to Toys R Us and get a rubber dingy  



But seriously tho,get one ya feel comfortable in,make sure its adjustable,and ya can cast and fight a fish in one...I did buy an inexpensive Extrasport,like CM suggetsed,and plannin on buyin a Lotus,once sumone pays fer tha yak sittin in my back yard........Dude,Dicks carries em...I saw it....don't style and profile,till ya know yakin is yer thing...and by that time you'll be sellin my hand-me-down to Crawdaddy....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> .and by that time you'll be sellin my hand-me-down to Crawdaddy....


Dude, I'm a horrible swimmer, you would never see me floating on one of those things. I prefer sand between my toes. Besides, I just ho a boat ride once in a while and I'll be set. What's the point of catching fish, if you don't live to tell about it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Lotus Design Mild water is what I got. Really comfortable and during hot weather it makes a big difference. You don't get tempted to take it off when its hot.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok well i guess theres no way around spening90bucks....


thanks guys


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If you are not willing to part 90 dollars for Lotus, you can always get the wally world sterns fishing pfd for 20 bucks. But, as the saying goes, you get what you pay for. I read somewhere that wally world one falls apart after two or three seasons. I bought three of the wally world ones and then returned it for Lotus.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i couldnt find it anywhere so i ended up with a 70$ one from dicks... a mti free fall.. really small, cut very small, looks like a bra really.... seems to be what i was looking for


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I suggest jumping in to a pool with the PFD on to see how you will float in it. It's better to be familiar in it under a controlled environment than say out in the middle of the bay with a nasty chop.

Yeah, you might look like a weirdo going to the neighborhood pool with a lifejacket on for a couple of minutes, but it might save your life.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> i couldnt find it anywhere so i ended up with a 70$ one from dicks... a mti free fall.. really small, cut very small, looks like a bra really.... seems to be what i was looking for


I've been in the water with that one. I weigh 155 lbs and it was just fine. Also, I've fished all day in it and it's really comfortable.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats what i weigh... sounds good. reallly really appreciate that last post.


leo, im goin to a landlocked resevoir on wed, weather permitting and ima go for a dunk in the yak and all that to see how things turn out.

again thanks for the advice guys


----------

